

Video: Edward Snowden:  Why? - outside1234
http://m.guardiannews.com/world/2013/jun/09/nsa-whistleblower-edward-snowden-why

======
outside1234
I just want to comment that this is the most moving video I've seen since
Obama's nomination to the Democratic ticket as a presidential candidate.

The irony of that is not lost on me.

